
  Gmail Tries To Make It Easier To Unsubscribe From Spam Newsletters, But Fails  - ExJournalist
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/gmail-tries-to-make-it-easier-to-unsubscribe-from-spam-newsletters-but-fails/
======
qeorge
Poorly written article. The author's primary complaint is that it does not
attempt to unsubscribe you from the lists of known spammers. He fails to
realize that real spammers will see your asking to unsubscribe as a signal
that:

1) the email address is valid

2) they got through your spam filter

3) you opened or at least engaged with the email on some level

There's a need for services that eliminate noise that's not easily
identifiable as malicious. For example, I'm often asked to fix my friends'
computers when they begin to run inexplicably slow. In most cases they've run
Spybot and Norton, and have found no viri or adware, yet their experience
continues to deteriorate. 9 times out of 10 the cause is all the software
which is running in the background but is not malicious, e.g. the software for
all 3 digital cameras they've owned in the last several years.

I think this product has a similar target. I know I get a ton of newsletters
from online stores I once purchased from, including big names like Amazon. Its
not really spam, but I don't want it.

------
jrockway
TechCrunch Tries To Editorialize The Simplest Feature Additions, But Fails

------
vaksel
being discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=719475>

